
It's time to forcibly reform big tech - goldminer88
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/tech-reform-regulation
======
Nasrudith
And yet again we see that propaganda pattern - insisting that there is a
techlash instead of a bunch of whiney vested interests. Then there is the
mindless "Do something" crackdown idea with no fucking clue how to fix
anything but their power certainly won't be abused pinky swear!

The reason for the pure sarcasm and vitriol is I am sick of this bullshit
being pushed and sickened that people are actually believing this lurch to
totalitarianism.

~~~
joeblow9999
thank god im not the only one

------
ilaksh
The issue is that the concept of propaganda (please, research this term
thoroughly) has been co-opted by people pushing the concept of 'fake-news'
which is just like propaganda except that only the 'bad guys' use it. And
also, they never mention propaganda when they are talking about it. Because if
you understand propaganda then you know that having propaganda police (ie
censors) is even worse than fake news.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink)

~~~
espeed
Manufacturing Consent

------
zadkey
"Silicon Valley companies' only goal is maximizing profit. Why do we keep
forgetting it?"

I am not sure I understand how this is different from any other company. Most
corporations have bylaws that force them to optimize for profit.

In fact many corporations, if they don't optimize for profit, they can be sued
by shareholders for securities fraud.

To be clear, I am not saying this is right, or there is not a human toll to
this mentality. I am just not able to see "Big Tech" as acting any differently
than other large companies with similar size, reach, and economic power.

I realize she is making a similar point, but why single out one group?

